# Looking for cool places to ride from Daly City



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

As my username suggests I live in Daly City and I was wondering what were some cool rides to do in this area (for the days when I don't have enough time for a more extended ride in Marin or wherever). I ride up and around San Bruno Mt. fairly often but it would be nice to find some other good routes to change things up. 
Also, does anybody here like to ride at night like after 7pm?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Immediate areas aren't really of much selection since Daly City is surrounded by two not-so-riding-friendly places. Coming from Daly City myself, I've been considering some options, and best came up with this: 

Take BART to Embarcadero, then ride west towards Pier 39, onto Jefferson, branching off to the Bay Area trail which will take you all the way to Golden Gate Bridge (and beyond). At that point it may turn into too many miles (or generally time elapsed due to possible traffic) as you mention you're not trying to do an extended ride, so you should turn back. Not so much of a workout as opposed to leisure ride.

I've also considered Caltrain to Redwood City or Palo Alto, but again it's another case of easily turning into an extended ride. Otherwise, I'm the same as you, going to the very close-by San Bruno Mountain and doing hill repeats.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Only other option that coems to mind for me is the 35 corridor. 

Taking 35 south along the ridge line (and along the 280 corridor, if time allows). You could also drop down Sharp Park into Pacifica (but that is likely an out and back).

North you can ride to the Great Highway and then maybe a loop in Golden Gate park. Or work your way inland at some decent point and climb to the top of Twin Peaks.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Head South on Skyline/35. Before you hit the on-ramp to 280 there is a MUP trail along San Andreas Lake that'll take you Larkspur Dr. Take a left down Larskpur until you hit Skyline Blvd. and hang a right down Skyline.

Follow Skyline to Hillcrest Blvd. Hang a right on Hillcrest and I believe you can get onto Sawyer Camp Trail from there. Head south on Sawyer Camp Trail to the end and you will hit Crystal Springs Road and Skyline Blvd. From there you can hang a right down Skyline and you can get to Canada Rd. and head towards Woodside. 

You'll probably want to check Google maps to get an idea of what I'm talking about. 

Good luck! 
Gary


----------

